# Hamster



## Nichole Scales (Dec 25, 2017)

how much does it cost to get a helth check up for a hamster does any one know pleas


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

It's going to depend on your vet.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

When I had hammies it wasn't much. Its only £5 for our vet to have a look at the ferrets . If you're concerned at all about your hamsters health please don't hesitate to pop it to the vets.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

noushka05 said:


> When I had hammies it wasn't much. Its only £5 for our vet to have a look at the ferrets . If you're concerned at all about your hamsters health please don't hesitate to pop it to the vets.


Indeed.

Cost should not be a deciding factor.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

BTW Op not been back since original post


----------



## smallpetshop22 (Dec 30, 2017)

It all just depends on your vet. You could call them and ask in advance, though.


----------



## Charlotte Davison (Apr 16, 2018)

Can anyone tell me does this look like wet tail? Had my hamster for 7 months now and always been so happy just got in today and he hasn’t had any food no drink and isn’t taking treats just not his self done my regular health check and found this on his bottom?


----------

